# What's this old Hoppy worth?



## Brian R. (Jun 15, 2019)

It looks like it has the head badge.
24" or 26" tires?
What's its fair market value as it sits?
Thanks.


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 15, 2019)

Does that say 89 dollars ?  why would you not buy that --- all the parts that are their are correct for the most part


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2019)

That is a deal.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Brian R. (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes the sign says $89, which is $66US with today's exchange rate. It also suggests it could be used for garden decor.

I ask its value because it's not in my collecting focus. I would buy it to trade it.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 15, 2019)

can't go wrong


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 15, 2019)

Someone was looking for a Hoppy here in the last two weeks


----------



## higgens (Jun 15, 2019)

What do you want to trade for?


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll try to get it first and get back to you.


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 16, 2019)

Nobody wants to suggest a value on this? It's a 6-hour drive (return trip) to get it and I don't want to do that for a $200 bike. I don't know what these bikes sell for.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 16, 2019)

Is it 24 or 26 inch?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Is it 24 or 26 inch?



Looks kinda funky, so thinking 24".


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283442459965


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323499405336


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/19466/lot/251/?category=list


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

@jungleterry


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks kinda funky, so thinking 24".



Look at the tires. And you will find out the size of this bike. Just don't guess. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> Nobody wants to suggest a value on this? It's a 6-hour drive (return trip) to get it and I don't want to do that for a $200 bike. I don't know what these bikes sell for.



It could be worth what ever some body's willing to pay for it. I would start at $375.oo and maybe you'll get that, Maybe more.


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 16, 2019)

its worth the Money ,its a 24.the truss rods alone are with that plus.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

abe lugo said:


> Someone was looking for a Hoppy here in the last two weeks



Marilee montana.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Marilee montana.



Nope. She's looking for a Gene Autry bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Nope. She's looking for a Gene Autry bike.



SORRY I BLEW UP!!


----------



## Kato (Jun 16, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> Yes the sign says $89, which is $66US with today's exchange rate. It also suggests it could be used for garden decor.
> 
> I ask its value because it's not in my collecting focus. I would buy it to trade it.




Just buy it - Hit the BUY IT NOW button


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2019)

Ya snooze ya lose...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-hopalong-cassidy-24-inch.154185/


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 18, 2019)

Ah yes, I saw that the ad had been pulled and suspected someone had grabbed it. I did email the seller before starting this thread, stating that I wanted to buy it and asking about the wheel size, but I never heard back. And I wasn't snoozing but busy writing report cards - it's that time of year! 

Thank you to all who responded.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> Ah yes, I saw that the ad had been pulled and suspected someone had grabbed it. I did email the seller before starting this thread, stating that I wanted to buy it and asking about the wheel size, but I never heard back. And I wasn't snoozing but busy writing report cards - it's that time of year!
> 
> Thank you to all who responded.




I always hate it when work gets in the way of me making a bike deal---oh yea that's what pays for the bike deal! V/r Shawn


----------

